# Baby Feral Pigeon Needs Help



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

There is a baby feral pigeon outside of my work place. It can't fly. It's been on property since yesterday. It used to be in the parking garage area and as of today it has been outside. My co-workers called me asking if I know anyone who can rescue it. It's young, has most of it's adult feathers, but no tail feathers. White/pink crere and spotted black and gray. It still squeaks like a baby and has some yellow down around it's chest. Walks pretty fast for a squab. if I can find it tonight when I go to work, I'll catch it and keep it warm, but I need someone to take it off my hands as soon as possible. This pigeon is in the soma district of San Francisco California. Message me for an exact location please. I'm sorry I can't provide a picture at this time.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you find it other people will get in touch to help you out but try to go find it..c.hert


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

The last voicemail from my co-worker was stating it was in front of the building. I work tonight, but it's cold out there. If someone is wiling to go look for it, I will provide the address so that someone can reach the baby sooner than I can. If no one can make it, I will try and secure it for the night when I get to work. I really want to get this baby help urgently, but I'm not there to do anything about it yet.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a member here on Pigeon-talk that lives in SF like you and the only thing I can do is to do a personal message and ask them to join this post and I will do that now--but I am sure other people will come on to help but if not when you get to that place get the baby in and keep warm and I hope it is still there and you good to take time to be caring...I will pm the member here their name is Jaye..Best wishes...c.hert


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks very much. I look forward to hearing from Jaye.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just sent the message and I hope she joins the post soon and if not other people will see this and maybe join this post..i shared with her the fact that you don't have the pigeon in hand but when you go to work if you see it you will bring it inside and keep it warm---I sure hope this works out...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Gosh I am trying to think of who else lives in SF---I hope other people join this post with more knowledge than me and I sure hope your able to get the baby--but the odds of that are not good for you to find him I would think but you never know.??? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Is Lake Forest near you?? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How soon do you go to work? c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going to pm another member of pigeon-talk and her name is Charis and just lay the story for her and see if she will join the thread...c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

c.hert said:


> Is Lake Forest near you?? c.hert


No .. I'm way over 400 miles south of where this little one is.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

c.hert said:


> Gosh I am trying to think of who else lives in SF---I hope other people join this post with more knowledge than me and I sure hope your able to get the baby--but the odds of that are not good for you to find him I would think but you never know.??? c.hert


Birdmom4ever, feralpigeon, Ivor, Elizabethy .. probably more .. will have to think and look.

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just pm Charis but the baby pigeon might not even be there but he wants someone to take it off his hands if it is there...Hope Guest 79 comes back to the posting..c.hert


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to leave for work at 11 and I get there by Midnight. I take public transportation. I work near where Van Ness Ave. starts. I'll try and find it. I hope it hasn't gotten lost or strayed into traffic. It will probably want to hang around the parking garage area since its parents seem to roost there.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I guess you busy right now and there are 4 or 5 members who will help you with this pigeon for they live in your area and when you go to work look around real good for it and I hope that you find it--the odds are not good here---and if you do find it then come back to your thread---can you go to work early??? Bye for now hope someone joins the thread and if you find the baby I am sure lots of people will help you.This is the best that I can do--sorry---c.hert


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your help C.hert. Anyone willing to help, just send me a private message. I can give you the address. Even if I'm not there, the guards on duty will be more than willing and friendly to help anyone looking for it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

In the meanwhile maybe someone from SF will join the thread before you go to work..You say the work place is near Van Ness Avenue and keep a eye on your posting for maybe someone will join and can get to that area quicker....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you call those guards to look for it?? c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Guest79 said:


> I have to leave for work at 11 and I get there by Midnight. I take public transportation. I work near where Van Ness Ave. starts. I'll try and find it. I hope it hasn't gotten lost or strayed into traffic. It will probably want to hang around the parking garage area since its parents seem to roost there.



I'll send you a phone number.


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

One is on patrol in another building (there's 4) and the only other guard for the weekend has to stay watching the cameras. Said he's seen it around though, but not since it got dark.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well you are doing the best you can and I thank you for that and if you happen by Divine will find this little thing then get back to this thread and you have help with open arms..
Thank you....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sent you a couple of numbers via private message


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will give them a call ASAP. Thank you all for your support and help. I will post the status of the little one as soon as I get to work.


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got ahold of someone. Before I could get to work I got a call from work letting me know that the person I contacted had arrived and rescued the baby pigeon. Thank you so much George! Thank you pigeon talk!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Guest 79 that is great news---thank you so much--c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Who got the baby? Update?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great news.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. 

I have the baby. Thank you *Guest*, for caring (and your co-worker, Chris, as well ~ very nice guy)...and thank you *C. Hert* and *Charis* !!!!!

She is a very healthy 2-3 week old squeaker...I would say 15-17 days old. Must have fallen from nest and then scuttled about in the exterior vestibule of the building. It is a 60's modern low-rise, a lot of marble, glass, concrete, steel beams...with few nooks and crannies and only a small planter area. No nesting spots were immediately apparent (albeit it was 11:30PM).

I felt a little bad taking him/her. His crop was still about half-full and he seems healthy and alert. His parents were obviously tending to him.

But....the street is heavily-trafficked and as I said, no real safe and concealed place for the baby to hunker down for another 2 weeks until she can fly.....so...no other choice really.

I am gonna run out and buy peas and corn. Had her on a heating pad last night. She has been at the rear bedroom window looking out at the garden and when she sees ferals land on the adjacent roof she starts squeaking !

Guest...I will be happy to finish raising her/him with the intent on releasing into a safe flock in the area. Now, if you have any interest....I will also offer that YOU can do it if you want, and I can direct you. The whole process would take another 4 weeks. Then when the time comes, we can release her/him in a good place.
Just a thought...I wanted to offer since you were the one who found him, and found this Forum. Whatever you like is cool w/ me.

OK, so...updates to come....


----------



## Guest79 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh Wow! I didn't know you would post so soon. I wanted to personally thank you for showing up and helping out. I wish I had gotten a few pics of the little one, but public transportation seriously failed me last night and I couldn't get there in time. I really would have loved to take the baby home to care for, but my living situation wouldn't allow for it.  Small quarters, shared rooms and cats in the house would not be very safe. I would love to pitch in a bit of cash for feeding supplies though. 

The building really is old and the new owners are going to be busy renovating. Contractors going in and out all week. I was really worried the baby would get run over with all the cars going in and out of that garage area, or that it would wander right out onto the main street trying to find its parents. or Her parents as the case may be.

May we name her temporarily? Maybe Van Ness. Or Vanessa?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Van if a boy - Vannessa if a girl !!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yay!!!*

Thank you, Guest, for noticing and caring about this baby and to c.hert and Charis & TWhatley for helping and to Jaye  for rescuing the little lucky one!

I'm SO glad that it worked out!

Yay!!!!!


----------

